# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Lang thang ở 'cafe sỏi đá' Kusa’s Closet

## thietht

> *'Cafe sỏi đá' Kusa’s Closet*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: Quán Kusa's Closet, 23 Trần Hữu Tước, Đống Đa, Hà Nội_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán 'Cafe sỏi đá' Kusa’s Closet*


Một phong cách cổ điển với cách trang trí và bày biện các vật dụng trong quán, tạo nên không gian rất dễ thương và tinh tế, mang lại cảm giác ngạc nhiên đến thích thú cho những ai lần đầu bước vào Kusa's Closet.


Nằm gần con phố café Hồ Đắc Di, nhưng Kusa’s Closet lại khiến bạn phải bận tâm, bởi nó không giống với bất kì quán café nào quanh đó cũng như tại Hà Nội. Khi mở cánh cửa sắt nặng nề ra, bạn hơi ngỡ ngàng bởi không gian khá lạ. Kuusa's Closet được thiết kế theo phong cách cổ điển, sử dụng những vật dụng xưa cũ và sắp xếp lại thành những góc xinh xắn và lạ mắt. Tất cả những món đồ tại đây đều khiến bạn liên tưởng đến Hà Nội một thời xa xưa, như cái rương đựng đồ, cái chậu đồng rửa mặt, chiếc ghế sắt cũ kĩ hay bộ bàn ghế nhỏ xinh xắn mà tuổi thơ ta vẫn ngồi học, hay chiếc đèn dầu, chiếc đồng hồ xưa thật xưa... đã tạo nên một quán cafe cổ điển, nhưng vẫn mang dáng dấp của sự trẻ trung, tươi mới bởi cách sắp đặt khéo léo của chủ nhân.

Và rất nhiều bạn đến đây đều ngạc nhiên với nền nhà rải sỏi đá và những miếng gỗ tròn được sắp đặt cách nhau một khoảng cách nhất định, tựa như những trò chơi nhảy lò cò mà tuổi thơ ai cũng một lần trải qua. Rất nhiều bạn thích thú bỏ dép ra và đi chân trần lên nền sỏi đá, nghe những thanh âm lạo xạo dưới chân, cảm giác như đang đi trên những bờ biển sỏi đá. Có lẽ vì thế, mà quán còn được gọi với cái tên rất dễ thương - cafe Sỏi đá.

Một điều thú vị nho nhỏ là bộ sưu tập cốc phong phú của chủ nhân quán, với rất nhiều hình dáng, kích cỡ khác nhau… Đến đây, bạn có thể lựa chọn những chiếc cốc xinh xắn để uống món đồ yêu thích của mình nên rất thú vị.

Các loại đồ uống với hương vị nhẹ nhàng. Nếm thử café kem trứng nhé, cái vị ngọt béo và thơm càng uống càng thích thú, hay như vị chua chua thơm thơm của ly Summer Kiss, một món đồ uống thích hợp cho mùa hè nóng bức này…
























(Theo BĐVN)
Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------

